# A cure for allergies?



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

OK, I am busting at the seams here. After years and years of suffering from severe allergies in the spring - I'm 41 and it started when I was 7 - I am virtually all but cleared up. And the allergy season started off really bad for me, as it usually does, at the beginning of April when grass and flowers and trees start having sex all over the place.

Since starting this very simple, straight-forward regimen, I am able to sleep, clearly and soundly, I wake up, blown my nose and I'm clear. It used to take hours for my sinuses to drain for me to be able to function properly, if at all. I'd come home after work and have a nap for an hour I was that bad. I would get out of bed at 2am, 3am, sleep on the couch propped upright, just to try to sleep.

And my internal clock is coming back!!! I would sleep through the alarm virtually comotose and my wife would have to wake me. I am not groggy in the morning. I feel better, dammit I might even start losing weight this year!

So, I'd love to hear what any of you think it might be, what you have tried, if anyone else out there is suffering. Apparently this is the worst season on record. But believe me, this is the easiest allergy season I have ever had. I have not outgrown it, although that has occurred to some. I started off bad, stared this regimen, I am so much better I just have to tell the world. I'll start by telling all of you, here, first.

Would love to hear from you on this! I'll post my response after I hear back from some of you.

Let me know!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacAndy said:


> Would love to hear from you on this! I'll post my response after I hear back from some of you.
> 
> Let me know!


You certainly have raised my curiosity...


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

This is most intriguing!

I'm guessing it's something very simple like drinking a lot of water or something...?

I can tell you that my allergies almost disappeared when I stopped taking allergy medication (Claratin, etc.) years ago - I just had to get through a bit of "withdrawal" first. The same thing happened when I stopped taking my nose inhaler for sinus problems.

Can't wait to find out your little secret!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup I suffer every spring and this is no exception. A dasily dose of medication and a couple of hours later and it's bearable. Funny we wait all winter to bask in the nice weather and pay through the nose for it. -)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Since starting this very simple, straight-forward regimen, I am able to sleep, clearly and soundly, I wake up, blown my nose and I'm clear.


on behalf of myself (25 yr. allergy sufferer) and others, please share this secret


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

An "alternative medicine" aficianado told me to buy some sort of nasal watering can once...


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi gang, this is great there is some interest, I'll post my findings later on this afternoon, would love to hear back from a few more people.

You will not believe it. I truly hope this will help all of us sufferers, because I am amazed, after just a few weeks, I am so much better. That's why I have to share this with you.

I'm just curious if anyone else has an idea of what this is, has tried, and maybe it hasn't helped them. This may not work for everyone but I would certainly hope it would help a lot of you too.

Check back here later, I will post it no later than 4pm today.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacAndy: If this is some product promotion...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> MacAndy: If this is some product promotion...


I don't thin MacAndy would do that - I'm sure it will be genuine.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'm sure it will be genuine.


As an allergy sufferer, looking forward then.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I would really like to know as well...my allergies have been going crazy lately, I have been taking loratidine tablets like every 20 hours to try to be functional. So bring on the answers (before I go into liver failure!).

Argh...I hate allergies! I know the medication is probably bad for me (especially since I have to take it pretty much every day now) but trying to go without it is impossible (although maybe the look of perpetually having a cold will come into style some day?)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

This year is really bad for me too. I used to get allergy shots from age 10 to 19. My doctor suggested stopping the shots since my allergies seem to be getting weaker. For the first 5 - 7 years, I was pretty good. Hay fever still got me but other than that, I didn't really suffer too much. 

Since moving to the city, they have been getting worse again. Over the last few, each year seems to be getting a little worse. This year, all hell has broken loose. Sneezing fits at least 4 or 5 times a day. Very dry eyes and the skin on my nose if pretty ripped apart from blowing my nose 353,000 times a day. 

I am not one to take a bunch of drugs so I don't take anything unless I am going crazy. So far, I haven't got to that point this year. I can't wait to try your remedy. Please share!


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi Macfury, I *am* going to tell you about a product, but I'm not promoting it, I have no financial gain from this, it's cheaper than all allergy medications, which don't work enough for me.

I'm writing it up now, will post it by 4pm today, just want to hear from more sufferers first. Or, if you know someone who does suffer, I want them to find out about this.

I'm hoping people will follow up on this and let me know if it worked for them.

Check back later.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacAndy: If it's a product, why on earth are you waiting until 4 p.m. then?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

isn't that when the stock market closes?


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Macfury said:


> MacAndy: If it's a product, why on earth are you waiting until 4 p.m. then?


I'm at work and I'm out from noon til about 2, so won't be able to get the info completed until I return. If I can post it sooner I will. I said by 4, not at 4 ;-)

Would like to hear from as many people as possible.

Don't worry, I'm not stringing you all along.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Seems completely pointless to wait.

Allergies are auto-immune manifestations and they come and go.
This is a bad year and Mississauga is notorious for those like me with tree allergies.

A/C helps in car and home - psuedoephridine keeps the worst at bay for me and keeps my energy levels up which I find the most annoying aspect of allergies - draggy feeling.

High pressure clear days like today are a treat - those northern winds sure help.
Eastern wind patterns bring all the junk up from the US and it tends to hold in the area - the last week's weather pattern was brutal.

There IS a rebound effect from allergy medicines - I tend to go a few days without just as a "system check" from time to time. I generally need anti-histamines most of the year. Likely house dust, mites etc.

Mine were triggered by working in a basement office for a few years - likely mould did it - I was generally allergy free until then.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> A/C helps in car and home - psuedoephridine keeps the worst at bay for me and keeps my energy levels up which I find the most annoying aspect of allergies - draggy feeling.


_psuedoephridine _is a very "interesting" drug.

Years ago, I worked as a directory assistance operator and we were timed by computer on every call. We could check our own time. Like you, I have allergies and often had that draggy feeling (the dullness of the job didn't help) I would check my time per call and it would be running around 27 seconds per call - pretty slow according to the powers that be at the time. I would take one (insert favorite psuedoephridine OTC tablet) and within half an hour, my performance had soared to 17 seconds per call. 

Do the math. They don't call it speed for nothing   

I had found a wonder drug, or so I thought. Pharmacists and doctors assured me it was doing me no harm and since I perceived it was "helping" me, I kept taking it.

You've heard about steroid rage? Nothing compared to psuedoephridine rage.

Took me years to recover and some of that destruction can never be healed.

Be very careful, my friend. 

Margaret


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Seems completely pointless to wait.


I wanted to hear from as many people as possible, if they had any answers first. When I get back I will finish up the post and you can ignore that if you like, thanks.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

MacAndy said:


> I wanted to hear from as many people as possible, if they had any answers first. When I get back I will finish up the post and you can ignore that if you like, thanks.



Either you got a home filtration system, got rid of your pets or started smoking crack?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I dunno, this is starting to sound very much like an MLM seminar I was tricked into attending...let me ask everyone in the room: "Who invited you?"

Great icon, Bosco!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

WinToo - it's not ephedrine nor amphetamine and it's 30 mg at a time and yes it's the basis for meth and it was also the basis for a number of anti-drepression drugs.

It's the same physical that kicks your body into wake up mode in the morning. ...and like coffee or alcohol can be abused.



> Pseudoephedrine is a sympathomimetic (an agent that mimics stimulation of the sympathetic nervous system) that acts predominantly on the alpha receptors but has little or no effect on beta receptors. This allows pseudoephedrine to relieve nasal congestion with little or no central nervous system stimulation, which is why this drug has become so popular in over-the-counter cold remedies.





> amphetamines are more potent and have additional biological effects which are absent from pseudoephedrine.


I just wish it was put behind the counter an quantities restricted to any one buyer to keep meth addiction at bay. 
But hey sugar makes alcohol too


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Bosco said:


> Either you got a home filtration system, got rid of your pets or started smoking crack?


Nope. Like I said, drugs don't work. I don't have any pets. The kids are limited to hypo-allergenic kinds of pets, like fish. The filtration system might help me sleep, but won't help with outside and visiting anyone who has a pet.

I'm backnow , I'll post the full report in the next message as soon as I finish it up...


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> WinToo - it's not ephedrine nor amphetamine and it's 30 mg at a time and yes it's the basis for meth and it was also the basis for a number of anti-drepression drugs.


YIKES. My solution is not a drug like this, thank god, last thing I need is to become hooked on crap like this.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Without further adieu - as I stated, I've been out most of the afternoon...

What I truly believe has helped me control my allergies- has almost completely wiped them out. If only doctors knew...

For the past month I have been taking a certain kind of vitamin C supplement. Now, I know there are tons of vitamin C products, and I've tried a number of them. I hate the so-called "chewables" they're freaking chalk for crying out loud!

And, any of the name brand allergy medicines only work once for me, then the rest of the box is wasted. They took Contact C 12-hour sinus off the market because it was causing aneurisms in men aged 21-50. That was the ONLY thing that helped me sleep, but it would make me drowsy so I could only take it at night.

The vitamin C supplement is Redoxon.

I was surprised to see it is manufactured by Bayer of all companies, a big pharamaceutical company, but then again not shocked because I'm sure they're not wanting to widely publicize this stuff for fear of killing the lucrative allergy medicine [crap] market.

Redoxon comes in a tube of 10 x 1000mg ascorbic acid tablets. It's less than $4. You can get it at Loblaws, Zellers, the Bay, probably elsewhere too. They disolve in half a glass of water, and I am getting the orange-flavoured ones, so they taste like watered-down orange juice, slightly fizzy. I drink it first thing in the morning. That's it. That's all there is to it.

For the past month I have been sleeping soundly, snoring less, have more energy, and my internal timeclock is coming back after a decade of being so comotose in the morning. I am thinking more clearly and have an overall brighter outlook. I have even visited my brother's house - he has a cat - had a dinner, sat around and chatted after dinner, without ANY allergic reaction at all. That was not previously possible. my nose would be running all over the place and we'd leave early because of it.

So glad to see there is so much interest in this, and I hope what I tell you is the answer to your allergy problems - it may not work for everyone because we're all different. That's why I was hoping to hear from as many allergy sufferers as possible, hear their options and solutions, though no one seems to be using this method.

---

Here's a list of what it has done for me:

- sleep soundly - I would always plug up, try to roll over, sleep propped up, would take an hour or more to clear in the morning
- sleep properly - my internal clock has returned - YAY - I am getting up 15 minutes BEFORE the alarm! and I feel RESTED
- am able to clear my nose in the morning, if blocked at all - one blow, all gone - used to be, I'd blow and make it more congested
- no more sinus headaches - keeping fingers crossed here, haven't had one in almost two weeks
- no more instant reaction to cats - I can visit my brother again!
- I feel more alert, I honestly think I am getting more done first thing in the morning than I ever was able to do so before
- my drive in to work is absolutely clear - I used to carry two handkerchiefs, one for the drive in alone. I haven't touch one in weeks during my drive in
- I am have the odd sneeze and sniffle, but hey, this is nothing compared to what I've endured for the past 34 years, it usually clears up within 10 minutes, nothing like the bouts I would have, I've had to leave work numerous times because of it.

---

I would really love it if at least 10 of you went out and got this, tried it, and came back to tell me it has had the same effect on you. It may not work for all of you though I truly wish it would. So you can stop spending hundreds of dollars a year on the allergy medicines that just cover the symptoms. I gave up on those years ago. Shoppers Drugmart noname antihistamine did work somewhat, but none of them compare to this, this, for me, is THE answer.

Personally, I am going to continue taking this stuff year-round so my body is used to it, and I don't suffer in the fall as well.

Thanks for listening, I really hope this helps as many of you as possible.

Let me know!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So you had proto scurvy., now you don't......:clap:
Allergies are auto immune - if you needed vitamin C wonderful it helps YOUR immune system.

No one gets .."hooked"..on pseudoephedrines - it's like saying your body is "hooked" on waking up in the morning. 

about as much an over reaction as your "cure".


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> So you had proto scurvy., now you don't....


OK, all of us with "proto scurvy" should march right out and get some Redoxon - and your allergies will go away too. Scurvy *and* allergies, all in one non-addictive tablet. Who'd a thunkit?!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good for you, MacAndy. "Any port in a storm", especially the allergy storm.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Linus Pauling would be proud at this moment.


I'm glad that the Vitamin C regiment is working.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Very interesting, MacAndy! I'll tell my brother-in-law about it - he has a hell of a time with allergies. It's worth a shot! I know my sister dreams of someday sleeping with the window open again... 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

So, really, his problem is that he needs to eat more fresh fruit?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Its cool that you found a solution for your allergies...I figure I'll give it a shot too (they're only vitamins, so I've got nothing to lose) and report back in this thread about whether or not it works for me.

:lmao: If it does work for me, it may just be a placebo effect...although that would be more than welcome!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I have taken an interest in this thread because I suffer from severe all-year-round allergies: spring allergies, hayfever and I am highly allergic to dust and dust mites which is worst in winter. I cannot have furry animals of any kind. Cats make me choke and break out in welts.

I found this online about the product:
http://www.innvista.com/health/nutrition/vitamins/c.htm

I would assume that any vitamin C product will help allergies. According to Wiki, Redoxon was the first artificially synthesized vitamin C. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redoxon
As I write this, I have taken Claritin and have been on a regimen of Nasalcrom. My sinuses are burning and I have itchy skin (allergy-related). 

Has anybody found relief in a desert environment, like Arizona or California? (CA is actually considered semi-arid.)

Edited to add: Chewable vitamin C is bad for your teeth because it's corrosive. Ascorbic acid (Vit-C) is, well, an acid.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

after seeing my naturopath i have been taking 'ascorbatate' - a very buffered vitamin c powder where 1/4 teaspoon = 1000 mg vit. c
(i take 2 full teaspooons w/ water daily = 10,000 mg)
along with liquid minerals

if eliminate wheat and sweets from my diet along with these additional items, i can actually breathe and begin to smell

my allergies to wheat, yeast, salt are very sensitive

so i support this idea of mega vit. c


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

No drug is going to miraculously cure your allergies.

What DOES working are allergy shots, where your doctor injects you with a small sampling of whatever you are allergic too.

My wife had this treatment started a couple of years ago, and had to go every week for a shot. After a couple of years, she only has to go every two weeks.

Her allergies used to be terrible. During certain times of the year, I couldn't sleep in the same room as her. She would be walking up sneezing, blowing her nose, etc, etc.

It worked wonders for my wife. I'm so glad I made her do it. She is thankful too.

http://familydoctor.org/232.xml


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah they think one of the causes of increased allergies and asthma is kids are getting out into the dirt and bushes etc when they are young so they can develop some tolerance.
Instead we end up doing via injection later 

Allergies are a defence mechanism - we just down want it running amok.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Being voted lifetime member of the Dripping Noise Hall of Fame of the Kleenex Foundation, I am quite curious about this, especially in view of the fact that I have been eating 2 oranges a day for the last month ( by coincidence)without improvements. 
I am looking at the doses and I will be surprised if all that vitamin C is metabolized(?)daily. 
But I will try it.
Either that or a nose transplant. Mine is out of service and I hate it.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> What DOES working are allergy shots, where your doctor injects you with a small sampling of whatever you are allergic too.


I started getting those when I was five; they don't work for me anymore. I was getting 9 shots every week for years. XX)


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> No drug is going to miraculously cure your allergies.
> 
> What DOES working are allergy shots, where your doctor injects you with a small sampling of whatever you are allergic too.
> 
> My wife had this treatment started a couple of years ago, and had to go every week for a shot. After a couple of years, she only has to go every two weeks.


guytoronto - I'm going to start these shots myself so I'm glad they worked for your wife. I've always had ragweed allergies but now have dust might allergies. I also have tree allergies but no food allergies. I have to take an anti-histamine every day, spray my nose with claritin 3X/day & I still have chronic sinus infections and migraines triggered from them. My husband had these shots and it fixed him right up.

Now, I just need to make sure I can get the shots near where I work once I get the serum because my boss is a hard a$$ and doesn't like you to shift your day (ie: come in an hour late so stay an hour late).


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

MBD said:


> guytoronto - I'm going to start these shots myself so I'm glad they worked for your wife. I've always had ragweed allergies but now have dust might allergies. I also have tree allergies but no food allergies. I have to take an anti-histamine every day, spray my nose with claritin 3X/day & I still have chronic sinus infections and migraines triggered from them. My husband had these shots and it fixed him right up.
> 
> Now, I just need to make sure I can get the shots near where I work once I get the serum because my boss is a hard a$$ and doesn't like you to shift your day (ie: come in an hour late so stay an hour late).


About 20 years ago, after my former Dr. injected the first of 4 Pollinex R injections (for ragweed), my arm became a bit inflamed. After the second injection, it became very swollen and was so excruciatingly inflamed that I had it in ice water for the better part of the next 2 days. The 3rd and 4th injections went in the garbage, rather than risk death by anaphylaxis.

However, my ragweed allergy has never since been nearly as bad as it had previously been. I don't recommend the risk of death part, though.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

nxnw said:


> About 20 years ago, after my former Dr. injected the first of 4 Pollinex R injections (for ragweed), my arm became a bit inflamed. After the second injection, it became very swollen and was so excruciatingly inflamed that I had it in ice water for the better part of the next 2 days. The 3rd and 4th injections went in the garbage, rather than risk death by anaphylaxis.
> 
> However, my ragweed allergy has never since been nearly as bad as it had previously been. I don't recommend the risk of death part, though.


I actually take Pollenx-R now - I've taken it since I was 12. I just put up with the swollen arm thing and now it isn't too bad (but I am now pushing 40). I have allergies to ragweed that are so bad that if it weren't for Pollenx - R I'd be non-functional. My eyes used to completely swell shut. I guess everyone's body chemistry is different and anaphylaxis is a risk with all injections, including the ones I'll be getting so that's why they need you to wait in the office after the shot. 

It's a good thing you chucked them if they weren't working for you!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Once I tried reactin and I had such violent dreams that twice I almost punched my husband in the night so I had to go off that for his safety.  I now use a Life brand that is really Claritin.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The worst allergic reaction I ever had was walking through a corn field as the tassels were developing--my eyes were swollen shut. I had to pry my eyes open with my fingers so I could see well enough to walk home.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> I'll try the C thing because it sounds cheap and harmless to experiment with.
> Try a new drug every three years or so, and it's usually effective for the six-week period of peak season.


I'll try as well. My life is seriously affected by seasonal allergies every year- trees, weeds, grass, cats!,etc. I've had to quit jobs because of this, in a region that doesn't have too much employment in the summer months. A "new drug" wears off every few weeks for me, whether it be "noname" or high-priced prescription. I do recommend, as others have, the off-season shots. Works wonders, really. 
As far as "curing" the allergy, there is no such thing. It is an early hyperactivity in one's immune system to a certain foreign object--pollen, dandrif, whatever--that is not a rational threat to the survival of the organism (i.e., you!) There is no cure, I don't think, without significantly altering one's immuno-disposition, which would be a dangerous affair at a pretty much any age... think of all the good things your immune system knows--influenza, common cold.. that would be sacrificed at the expense of the runny nose and sneezing,,,

Anyhoo, I've had serious allergies for as long as I've been alive. I'll try anything


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> I have taken an interest in this thread because I suffer from severe all-year-round allergies: spring allergies, hayfever and I am highly allergic to dust and dust mites which is worst in winter. I cannot have furry animals of any kind. Cats make me choke and break out in welts.
> 
> I found this online about the product:
> http://www.innvista.com/health/nutrition/vitamins/c.htm


Your allergies sound exactly like mine.

Nothing has had an impact on my life like this has. That's why I had to share.

This morning, I felt a little runny. But that is a far cry from the 2, 3 and 4 handkerchiefs I would go through in a day.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> No drug is going to miraculously cure your allergies.
> 
> What DOES working are allergy shots, where your doctor injects you with a small sampling of whatever you are allergic too.


I'm glad the shots worked for your wife. As I said, everyone is different, what may work for some won't work for others. I don't expect Redoxon to work for everyone. However, I cannot believe such a simple solution has worked for me.

I took shots from age 10 to late teens with little, if any, result. I would spend one day a month home from school, propped up on the couch with a box of tissues. Tissues, BTW, are *NOT* good for someone with allergies. All of the particles in the tissue just aggravate the problem. Handkerchiefs, while some would find gross, are much better.

However, one year when we bought our first house, my wife hung some hankies out on the line in the backyard. When I used them, it almost killed me. She never did that again! Cannot even use scented detergent on them.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MBD said:


> guytoronto - I'm going to start these shots myself so I'm glad they worked for your wife.


Just out of curiosity, what are these shots going to cost you? Not your bosses time and money, but *your* time and money!


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi gang,

Thanks for all of the responses. I do hope at least a handful of you do try this and I hope it has the same effect for you as it has for me.

I'd really like to hear from anyone who has tried it and whether it had any effect. Of course, I would love it if it had the same effect for all of us.

For me, this started out as a bad season, but now, I am feeling like I just don't have allergies at all any more. Let's hope *that* feeling lasts.

Thanks.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I popped a 1000mg Vitamin C tab when i got home last night and again this morning. I know it isn't Rexodon but like others said, any Vitamin C should give the same effect. 

How long did it take to kick in for you?


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi Digital_Gary, I would think you would need to be taking it for at least a week, possibly two, for it to have any effect. I said cheap and effective, not INSTANT! ;-)

The recommendation is to take one in the morning, with food in your stomach. I would think taking any more than 1000mg of Vit. C could be detrimental to your system, I wouldn't advise it.

Good luck and let me know.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I have 500 mg vitamin C in the house and have been taking it, per Andy's advice. No matter how much you take it can't do any harm because C is water soluble, and is released by your system every day. That's why you need a constant intake of C. 

Tomorrow I will look for the Redoxon product. I don't know if it's sold in American pharmacies.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the buffered vitamin c powder "ascorbatate" i take equals about 10,000 mg per day without any ill effect


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I didn't expect immediate results. Just curious how long before it started working. 

I remember reading somewhere a long time ago that taking huge doses of Vitamin C did damage to an organ ( liver I think but maybe it was kidneys ) but it was so long ago, I don't remember what the dose was. I do remember it was no where near 1000mg.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here are two sides of the Vitamin C issue. caveat emptor

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/pauling.html

http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/

With auto immune situations it's very much dependent on the individual, their genes, their liefstyle and environmental situation.

In all cases keep the dictum in mind "First, do no harm"


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

OOOOoooohhhh... "The Dark Side of Linus Pauling's Legacy".... on a site called quackwatch no less.

Snore... [I can do that now because my allergies aren't keeping me up]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> In all cases keep the dictum in mind "First, do no harm"


in 21st century pharma speak it's; "First, get more profit"


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Agreed. But what I found was a non-allergy medicine, albeit manufactured by Bayer. I don't see Bayer running multi-million dollar campaigns promoting this stuff. Certainly not as an allergy medicine. So I could see a knee-jerk reaction to a post like "BUY ALL ALLERTIN - I CURED ME!" but that's not what I posted.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Nobody I've spoken with has any idea what a Calgary Maple is.


check Harper's head

ok, ok, i couldn't resist....


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> Drank my first effervescent tablet tonight. Hard to type this with hair growing out of my palms.


Ah, sorry, forgot to mention the severe side-effects. Yours is on your palms? Mine runs all the way down my chest to my "yenc###9ERU689OS8FKF;;ASJ###/yenc"

As I mentioned before... you're supposed to take ONE 1000Mg tablet with half a glass of water ON A FULL STOMACH, FIRST THING IN THE MORNING.

Any variation of this could result in severe side-effects, like the one above, or a penchant for visiting web sites that begin with the letter "quack" ;-)

That's just my opinion of course... "I'm a doctor dammit, not a physician!"


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> Hey, it says right on that vitamin site " interfering with the release of histamine, thereby reducing the effects of allergies. "


Thanks for finding that. If I had read anything about it stating that it reduced the effects, I might not have gone with it, just not enough of a statement. I wanted a cure! ;-)

But what I am feeling now, after only 2-3 weeks, is a complete turnaround in my sleeping and ability to function on a daily basis.

This morning I woke up at 7am - almost an hour earlier than usual - and I got out of bed without the feeling of wanting to crawl right back into it.

Hair growth aside - my gawd, could this be the cure for male pattern baldness as well?!?! ;-) - I can't emphasize enough what an impact this has had on me.

We're doing a major renovation of our house this year [adding a second storey] and I was thinking that I might not have the energy to survive that! I certainly think I do now.


----------



## Squeak (Dec 9, 2005)

*Local Honey*

I used to get seasonal allergies, but this year I started taking local honey a few months ago and it has been a bad year for allergies according to other people. I feel great (about 95%), no need for allergy meds, no stuffy nose or watery eyes so far. I have my honey every day (approx. tablespoon) with my bread. 

I heard years ago about taking local honey which comes from local flower and the pollen is introduced to the system where my body can handle it. It has to be local honey as close as possible to where you live. Don't get the crappy "Billy Bee" which has imported honey. Check out health food stores or farmer's markets.

A friend's wife is also taking local honey this year has the same results, but is also taking apple cider vinegar tptptptp (yuck) with it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An interesting idea and since I suffer from allergies and in fact buy all my honey from a local producer at the Farmer's Market, I will give it a try. His honey is made less than 10 km from my home, so should fit the criteria.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Local honey makes all sorts of sense BUT likely needs to be unpasteurized to be most effective tho perhaps antigens survive pasteurization.

We have a client that makes honey - we buy 20 jars a year - doesn't last long. Love the stuff. Tea, crackers, on fresh Ace bread :clap:- just wish it tasted good in coffee but that's a non starter.

I do like that Slow Food , local food initiative.
Transport costs may make that a reality and if you think about it all the remote foods....hey grapes from Chile  may just be driving our immune system nuts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The honey I buy is also unpasteurized. Double plus.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are many areas in health that are controversial in "protecting" us supposedly from "dangers" when reality is many aspects act as protective measures over time.
I have to find "active" yogurt to resupply the gut bacteria missing from "too clean" foods.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been on at least one serving of yogurt per day since my heart attacks in 2000. Lately I have been buying plain and adding my own fruit. A bit sharp, but the fruit tames it down nicely.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Active?? - really helps with heartburn - eliminates it completely for me. Just a few spoonsful.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Active?? - really helps with heartburn - eliminates it completely for me. Just a few spoonsful.


Yes, but I have never had a heartburn problem, just a heart problem.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> I have been on at least one serving of yogurt per day since my heart attacks in 2000. Lately I have been buying plain and adding my own fruit. A bit sharp, but the fruit tames it down nicely.


sinc, i buy plain yougurt and add unpasturized honey to it

double plus good


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> sinc, i buy plain yougurt and add unpasturized honey to it
> 
> double plus good


Hey Michael, thanks for the tip. Up late tonight are we?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm trying out the effervescent prescription now too. Even if it doesn't fix my allergies I just love effervescents!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Look at that ..addicted already 

BTW so do I


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

As a youngster I had terrible allergies. I sneezed all the way through spring. Sometimes got it again in the fall. Pollen mostly.

But later in life I had to give up all dairy products (intolerance) and...within a year or so...ALL of my allergies dissappeared. I can walk through a field of long grass and get covered by pollen now and barley a sniffle.

Interesting, eh?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

SkyHook said:


> I'm completely lactose intolerant (the drug sheets call this condition "adverse") starting around mid 30's, and I find it frustrating avoiding dairy so I'm constantly dosing with enzyme pills and liquids.
> 
> My spring allergies don't seem to have related in any way and remain about the same after as before.


So I take it by your above statement that you are using artificial means in order to continue to consume cows milk and all of the byproducts of cow's milk?

No wonder you still have allergies.

Try dumping all dairy products and substitute with the readily available alternatives. Which are generally better for you anyway. Rinse and repeat.

Took me about a year or so for my allergies to dissappear after I COMPLETELY dropped ALL dairy products. But they did go away. Totally.

Not sure if it will work for you, but maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

*Skyhook - don't give up!!*



SkyHook said:


> I took an antihistamine right after my twice daily C because I just couldn't justify the discomfort any longer. I didn't want to lose the rest of my long weekend to a weepy haze...


Skyhook - and *anyone* who has started taking the Redoxon - please give it a chance to get into your system.

I did not say that within 2-3 days my allergies disappeared. I *did* say that after 2-3 weeks of taking it on a regular basis, my allergy symptoms have been reduced significantly.

I almost felt like taking an antihistamine last night before bed - the effects of sitting in a grass field watching fireworks left me a little runny. But I avoided the temptation and still had a sound sleep.

So, don't give up on it too easily, your body needs to adjust.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Well I'm not sure if its the Vitamin C that I've been taking for 4 or 5 days or one heck of a placebo affect, but either way I haven't taken loratidine in 3 days and have been relatively allergy free! Sure, sometimes my eyes get red/watery and I get a runny nose, but its usually only when near an obvious source of allergies (eg-someone mowing their lawn, cats etc.). They aren't anything like the symptoms I experienced before which were completely unmanageable without allergy medication.

So thanks for the tip, MacAndy! The effects may not last forever but it sure is a welcome relief from taking allergy medication every day, if only for a little while!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One note - that rain knocked an enormous amount of allergens down and the northern flow behind it is super clean so wait a bit before making a call.
I didn't need any anti allergy at all today even in Mississauga and that's unusual.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

MacAndy, the day after you posted this, my sister stocked up on Redoxon. She and her husband are both feeling relief. She doesn't have too many symptoms at this time of year, but he does and he says he's clear as a bell! I'll post again when I get another report from them.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

LaurieR said:


> MacAndy, the day after you posted this, my sister stocked up on Redoxon. She and her husband are both feeling relief. She doesn't have too many symptoms at this time of year, but he does and he says he's clear as a bell! I'll post again when I get another report from them.



TADA!!! OK, cool, someone else who has felt the relief from this.

I woke this morning at 6:00am, clear as a bell. Which is odd, the last time I woke that early was to catch a flight, otherwise I am unavailable to the world pre-7:30am.

Myself, a little runny after fireworks on Monday night, but we spent all morning Saturday cleaning the back patio and deck and I hardly noticed any symptoms. Last year, I would not have been able to spend more than 15 mins out back without being knocked out by it.

But the biggest differences are - being able to blow my nose *AND* it clears, and being able to get a full, uninterrupted night of sleep. A few sneezes during the day I can live with. I feel so much better this year.

Please keep my posted, I'd love to hear how they're doing a month from now.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Andy,
I don't know if I'm going to be able to find Redoxon. Won't taking regular Vitamin C tablets have the same effect? How many milligrams do you think I need?


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> Andy,
> I don't know if I'm going to be able to find Redoxon. Won't taking regular Vitamin C tablets have the same effect? How many milligrams do you think I need?


Hiya MissGulch,

You should be able to find Redoxon almost anywhere. In fact, I was in a Dominion on the weekend, not looking for it specifically, and there it was at just $2.79. Loblaws was $3.79 and the Bay $3.29 [with wife's company discount $3.00].

If you *do* take regular vitamin C, it could work. The dosage of Redoxon is 1000mg per tablet. So maybe 1000mg of another type of vitamin C could do the trick.

I was told about vitamin C years ago, tried it, nothing happened. Probably because they were smaller doses. These were "chewables" which is all reality were just coloured chalk - IMO. Redoxon looks the same but is ascorbic acid which disolves in water. And remember to take first thing on a full stomach.

Yet another allergy-free morning, no sniffles on the way in to work.

I'm loving it! [uh-oh, a McDonald's lawyer just dropped in, gotta go]

edit - ah, just realized by your avatar you may be a redn... er, american. So if you cannot find it down there, let me know, send a PM, I'll send you a dose, you can paypal me or whatever. Try regular vitC first, see how it goes.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MacAndy said:


> ah, just realized by your avatar you may be a redn... er, american.


I was born in Brooklyn, NY. Few consider NYC the "real" "America so I am basically a stateless person.  

I think I will go with the 1000 mg C's and see how it goes, Doctor Andy. From what I gather Redoxon was an early synthetic Vitamin C product, and it differs from the standard tablets by only the addition of zinc.

Nasalcrom administered twice a day has been very helpful. I'm specifically recommending it to those still suffering.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

many vitamin c tablets have fillers and additives

my naturopoathic regimen is clearing me up nicely
another week or so and i should be able to smell things again
yeah, it's that bad


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> my naturopoathic regimen is clearing me up nicely
> another week or so and i should be able to smell things again
> yeah, it's that bad


Hi Macspectrum - what is your naturopathic regimen - I'd like to hear, that's why I started this thread, to hear what answers other people have and wanted to see if anyone else was using VitaminC.

I am certainly open to other methods, especially those not involving allergy pills.

Thanks.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

*The cat test*

Well, I was better than before while in the midst of a bunch of cats at a client's house, but could still use improvement.

In past meetings, I'd be runny the entire time. After about 20 minutes I had to blow my nose, felt a little runny, but was nowhere near as bad as before.

I used to come out looking like I cried the entire time!

Anyone else have anything to report on using Redoxon or other Vitamin C?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Been popping a 1000mg Vitamin C every morning for 2 weeks. Honestly, I don't think I am any different than I was. I still have my daily sneezing fits and if I don't have kleenex handy, the odd snot explosion. 

I think I am going to get some Redoxon and see if that makes a difference for me.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

My sister was around cats and a dog on the weekend and had no ill effects. I believe this is working for her and her husband and, let me tell you, they're quite excited!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MacAndy said:


> Anyone else have anything to report on using Redoxon or other Vitamin C?


I've been using regular Vitamin C for about a week, and my allergic itchy skin is somewhat better than I recall from previous years, but can't be sure this is related to the C. My dosage is 500 mg to 1,000 mg a day. 

So far I haven't seen Redoxon for sale down here. 

I think the regimen is worth continuing. No harm can come from it.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi LaurieR - good to hear it!

Hi MissGulch - let me know if you would like a supply shipped down to you - if it works for you it will be well worth it. I have seen it as low as $2.79 for a tube of 10 here in Toronto.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacAndy said:


> Hi Macspectrum - what is your naturopathic regimen - I'd like to hear, that's why I started this thread, to hear what answers other people have and wanted to see if anyone else was using VitaminC.
> 
> I am certainly open to other methods, especially those not involving allergy pills.
> 
> Thanks.


i went to see a naturopath and he put me on a liver cleanse as their theory is that many allergies come from the gastro intestinal tract and that I was too acidic;

naturopathic solution, 10 drops, 2x daily
scorbatate, 1 teaspoon, 2x daily
liquid multi minerals, 1 capful, 2x daily
nux vomica homaccord, 10 drops, 2x daily

stop eating;
red meat, flour products, white vegetables, processed sugar

i used to get a lot of headaches and GI problems (usually treated with alka seltzer)

my headaches have dropped to nearly zero as has my consumption of alka seltzer

i'm scheduled for anothe appt. mid june and will report what he has next up his sleeve

1/4 teaspoon scorbatate (buffered vit. c powder) has;
1000 mg sago palm/usp grade vitamin c (apparently the purest vit. c you can get)
37.5 mg magnesium
25 mg potassium
25 mg calcium
1.75 mg zinc
1.25 mg manganese
25 mcg molybdenum
25 mcg vanadium
12.5 mcg selenium
12.5 mcg chromium gtf


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi MACSPECTRUM,

That sounds like quite the regimen. My wife recently found out she has an allergy to gluten and needs to eat wheat-free, which has helped what she thought was fibro-myalgia [sp?] which her mother has - just like arthritis in the hand joints, and dry, flaky, itchy skin on her hands.

Since cutting out wheat and milk she has been somewhat better.

The "purest vitamin c you can get" - sounds wicked.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacAndy said:


> Hi MACSPECTRUM,
> 
> That sounds like quite the regimen. My wife recently found out she has an allergy to gluten and needs to eat wheat-free, which has helped what she thought was fibro-myalgia [sp?] which her mother has - just like arthritis in the hand joints, and dry, flaky, itchy skin on her hands.
> 
> ...


if i stay away from wheat, sugars and dairy i am usually much better
this thread got me to re-start my regimen and hopefully i'll be smelling the flowers soon

having a cat doesn't help my allergies, but she provides far too much value for me



> Indications for Scorbatate use:
> 
> adrenal support, aging, asthma, bacterial infections, basic support for allergies, bleeding gums, burns, cardiovascular disease, chronic infections, collagen formation, common cold, connective tissue disorders, constipation, decreased immunity, environmental illness, free radical damage, gingivitis, heavy metal intoxication, histamine reactions, immune system support, iron utilization enhancement, osteoarthritis, promotion of healing, rheumatoid arthritis, stress, tissue repair & formation, viral infections, vitamin C deficiency


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Hi, I can't stay away from sugars, dairy I can do without [but not without in my tea!] and wheat, I can take it or leave it.

My wife did manage to get me to start using honey in my tea [instead of two sugars] a year ago and I've stuck to that. That and decafeinated tea. I use to have a tea at 10pm and be wired and ready to work another 3-4 hours!

We've also been eating much much less red meat in the past two years. My eldest daughter, 9 going on 19, is pretty much vegetarian [but doesn't like tofu, go figure].

And, I've grown accustomed to turkey burger patties - fresh ground turkey with a few teaspoons of soya sauce and they cook perfectly without spewing fat and they are much much easier to cook.

But sugar - I love candies and chocolate too much to give *that* up. And chocolate gave me the worst reaction in my last allergy "arm track" test.

Oh great, gotta go get a chocolate bar now...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i went to see a naturopath and he put me on a liver cleanse as their theory is that many allergies come from the gastro intestinal tract and that I was too acidic


Good lord! Did he juggle some chicken bones in a bowl and do a smoke dance too?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Good lord! Did he juggle some chicken bones in a bowl and do a smoke dance too?


that costs extra


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MacAndy said:


> Hi MissGulch - let me know if you would like a supply shipped down to you - if it works for you it will be well worth it. I have seen it as low as $2.79 for a tube of 10 here in Toronto.


Thanks, Dr. Andy, but I don't think that will be necessary.

I wanted to post in this thread a follow-up because my allergies are about 75% better. The reason I can say this with certainty is a pollen report describing the deluge we're receiving at the moment, and my wondering why I don't feel sick. 

Between the Claritin, Nasalcrom and the Vitamin C regimen I have received a lot of relief. The generic C tablets seem to be doing the job. Thanks for the tip. 

Edited to add: Since taking the Vitamin C my gums have stopped bleeding when I floss. Sorry if this is too graphic for some of you.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Allergy free kitty:
http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/424421p-358040c.html

It'll cost you $7,000US, enough to give you hair balls.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

i'll tell you the cure for an allergy. grow up in a country which is not sterile like a hospital.

lol...

i swear when i came to canada, allergy and asthma were not in my dictionary. mind you i was 8 when i came here. but if my fellow 8 year old friends could complain about them, then obviously we were not too young to know that they are a significant part of a persons life. 

proud to be allergy free. and very sympathetic for people who suffer from them .


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

gnatsum said:


> i'll tell you the cure for an allergy. grow up in a country which is not sterile like a hospital.


I believe my allergies were caused by the fact I was born in England and moved to Canada when I was only 5 mos old [I didn't carry my own luggage].

Transplanting a child from a relatively allergy-free country into a maple tree/pollen/ragweed infested sesspool [hey, wait, I *love* Canada] is probably what did it to me.

Now, had we known decades ago that a mega dose of Vitamin C would almost cure me I would not have had to endure years of sniffles, sleepless nights, shots and thousands of dollars in antihistamines.

Just glad I can finally get on with my life.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Allergy update... something interesting happened.

Next door we have an abandoned house. You'd think on a nice street in Scarborough where the prices of these bungalows have doubled in 10 years they would have at least rented it out. But no....

So raccoons are getting into the house via a hole in the front awning.

I got tired of being awoken at 1am, 2am, 3am hearing them fight each other for food so I attempted to board the house up. Calling the city means at least a 3-4 week wait.

I got too close to the old mouldy wood and air that was seeping from the attic and it set my allergies off big time!

The past three days I have been stuffed up and sneezing and it has only just now started to subside.

If I hadn't been continuing the Vitamin C dose it probably would have made me bed-ridden, but as it is, it was just a minor inconvenience.

So, allergies still there, I have just managed to keep them under control this year.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Fracking damn allergies!! Looks like the Vitamin C is no match for ragweed and dust. Ragweed hit two weeks ago, and just over two weeks ago the company I work for moved to a new/old building that is being retrofitted and there is work dust everywhere.

But... get this... my kids found a stray cat and have been looking for the owner [found out they were thrown out of their apartment south of us] and now looking for a new owner. But the cat has not had any major effect on me. I have still been sleeping soundly, albeit a little more runny due to the ragweed.

At least now when I blow my nose I am clear. I used to hate blowing my nose only to be completely clogged up.

Would love an indian summer but really pulling for the first frost at the same time!


----------

